# Dexos 1 oil



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

has anyone found oil thats meets the dexos 1 recomendation besides mobil 1 and castrol edge? $50 is too expensive for an oil change and i change mine every 3k even though i probley dont need to.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

$50? I got a giant jug of Mobil 1 from o'rilley for $34. Plus a good filter for $8

Besides, if you change every 3000 then why even get dexos oil? Dexos is designed to go for at least 10000.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Walmart has Mobil1 for $25 and filter for 6 at least in Cincinnati. I don't know where you are getting the $50. I know the auto parts stores if they carry the oil are up in the 30s -40s for the oil. Most of them do not carry the filter tho. Napa has the filter for @$7. Check Walmart or Meijer. The Fram filter is ch10246


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

Patman said:


> Walmart has Mobil1 for $25 and filter for 6 at least in Cincinnati. I don't know where you are getting the $50. I know the auto parts stores if they carry the oil are up in the 30s -40s for the oil. Most of them do not carry the filter tho. Napa has the filter for @$7. Check Walmart of Meijer. The Fram filter is ch10246


+1...I get my mobil 1 and a fram filter for a little over $30


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

AMSOIL 5W30
All Dexos Certified
Signature Series 10.15/qt
XL Series 7.65/qt
OE Series 6.10/qt

Wix Filter is 10.80


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...buy my Mobil 1 by the case from Costco.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

mobil 1 at orileys here is $50+ for 5 quarts, wix filter another $8 or so. I think the penzoil platinum is dexos 1.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...buy my Mobil 1 by the case from Costco.


Out of curiosity how much does a case run?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Macman said:


> mobil 1 at orileys here is $50+ for 5 quarts, wix filter another $8 or so. I think the penzoil platinum is dexos 1.


:question:50 bucks!!!!!!!!!!?? I think i pay like 30 something for mobil 1 extended at walkmart for 5 quart jug


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A little searching can go a looooooooooong way! 

GM dexos Licensed Products


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

| O'Reilly Auto Parts
8.79 a quart times 5 before tax. plus filter.


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

there are deals out there...just have to watch for them...

I bought 5 qts of Valvoline Durablend(Dexos 1 approved), reg $6 and a Pure One filter(reg $11.99) for my Daughters 2012 Equinox at Advance Auto for $25, and a $7 rebate = $18


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> A little searching can go a looooooooooong way!
> 
> GM dexos Licensed Products


that site needs an update...


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

big jug of titanium edge castrol is like $35 + tax at wal-mart and the filter is only available at dealership here. NOBODY carries it, i've looked everywhere and its basically the same price of $11 anyway. $50 is reasonable and cheap in comparison to alot of modern cars. ****, my Buell cost $50 to change the oil in.. so i'm not sure i see what issue is.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> big jug of titanium edge castrol is like $35 + tax at wal-mart and the filter is only available at dealership here. NOBODY carries it, i've looked everywhere and its basically the same price of $11 anyway. $50 is reasonable and cheap in comparison to alot of modern cars. ****, my Buell cost $50 to change the oil in.. so i'm not sure i see what issue is.


which filter is that?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5w-30 is $21 at my Wal-Mart. Get a Delco filter from the dealer for $8, and it's about $30 for an oil change that'll go 8-9k miles. That's quite reasonable for a synthetic oil change. 

Or just take it to the dealer. It's about $30 at the dealers around me for a dexos1 oil change using Delco dexos1 oil and a Delco filter.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Out of curiosity how much does a case run?


...I see that Costco doesn't currently have the Mobil 1 5W-30 motor oil listed, but earlier this year I got 6 qt. case for $34.99 (before taxes) as I recall.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

But guys, why fork out for dexos 1 if you're just gonna change at 3000??? I find that a little wasteful.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pennzoil and Wal-Mart have a joint deal going on rite now that if you purchase a 5qt jug of Pennzoil Full Synthetic you can get a $5.00 Wal-Mart gift card back in the mail,,,limit two. Go to the Pennzoil web site for details.


----------



## TedJakovec (Oct 4, 2011)

Check your owners manual. If something happens to your engine and you do not use the approved Dexos rated oil, it can void your warranty. The dealer can have a chemical test done and if they find you are not using the approved oil, they can nix warranty repairs to your engine. I'm having enough problems with the transmission and heading for the lemon law that I don't want to give them any leverage at all! My oil life monitor pretty much said my first change would be due at about 12k miles! It was a quart low at 4K!


----------



## inspiruze (Jul 4, 2011)

Pennzoil Platinum, and Quaker State Ultimate durability are both Dexos 1 certified, and imo are FAR better oils than any flavor of Mobil 1 except the 0W-40. I personally use Pennzoil Platinum and the ACDelco filter from the dealer. It's total about $32 and you are set to follow the olm.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> big jug of titanium edge castrol is like $35 + tax at wal-mart and the filter is only available at dealership here. NOBODY carries it, i've looked everywhere and its basically the same price of $11 anyway. $50 is reasonable and cheap in comparison to alot of modern cars. ****, my Buell cost $50 to change the oil in.. so i'm not sure i see what issue is.





Macman said:


> which filter is that?


the delco filter from the dealership. I have been really shocked though that not a single parts store in my town carries a filter.

2 advanced
3 oreillys
1 autozone
1 napa
2 crow burlingame
2 walmarts

NONE carry it, but i could special order it.. or just go to the dealership and pay the same price and get it today. tough decision.. haha


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CHUV said:


> But guys, why fork out for dexos 1 if you're just gonna change at 3000??? I find that a little wasteful.


^^Yes...

My first oil change was done at the dealer at ~2K miles.
Went full synthetic, total cost was $62.

At the current OLM standing, I should make it to around 10K on this change, i.e., next change at around 11.5K. I'll gladly go that far on a $62 oil change. Not only does one have to figure the cost of the materials, but my time is worth something too. The less time I'm fooling with maintenance, the more time I can spend enjoying my Cruze. For an oil change, if I can get to the dealership early in the morning, or right after lunch, I'm usually in and out in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My O'Reillys in Hot Springs stocks the Wix filter but it was expensive. It wasn't out on the shelves - the clerk had to get it from behind the counter. That's the second time I've been at O'Reillys and learned they had a secret stash of stuff. I bought some 3M anti-squeak tape (the secret weapon for interior noises) and they had another stash of stuff for their commercial customers that wasn't accessible to browsing customers. Of course Walmart had the best price on Mobil 1 and that was the only brand I could find that actually had the dexos label on the jug.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just had my first oil change done at the dealer at 10,200 miles. Dexos and oil filter for $38 - $10 coupon so $28 bucks out the door in and out in an hour.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

TedJakovec said:


> Check your owners manual. If something happens to your engine and you do not use the approved Dexos rated oil, it can void your warranty. The dealer can have a chemical test done and if they find you are not using the approved oil, they can nix warranty repairs to your engine. I'm having enough problems with the transmission and heading for the lemon law that I don't want to give them any leverage at all! My oil life monitor pretty much said my first change would be due at about 12k miles! It was a quart low at 4K!


Ok so then go with the dexos but then why waste it by changing at 3000? sure maybe the first and second change yes but anything after should be changed at the recommended interval. Especially on a car that has an oil life monitor. ****, at 3000 I bet it's prolly still at around 90% life remaining. OP, I'd say invest in a chem test if you're that worried about it being too expensive.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Ok so then go with the dexos but then why waste it by changing at 3000? sure maybe the first and second change yes but anything after should be changed at the recommended interval. Especially on a car that has an oil life monitor. ****, at 3000 I bet it's prolly still at around 90% life remaining. OP, I'd say invest in a chem test if you're that worried about it being too expensive.


I agree, I would be getting an engine oil analysis with a TBN done a few times before trusting an oil life "monitor". My dealer recommended every 5000 but I plan on getting a few oil analysis to see what interval I can truely do safely.


Here is a good site:
- Bob is the Oil Guy
Engine Oil Analysis - Bob is the Oil Guy


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I did Valvoline durablend, but i'll go fully synthetic @ some point. I've always used Valvoline, and will continue to do so. Right now Valvoline has a $7.00 rebate (until 12/31), so if yuo go to O Reilly's and get 5.1 qts of Synpower (full -syn) and wix filter $8.00+- you can do it yourself for around $30.00. -Dan


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

David1 said:


> Just had my first oil change done at the dealer at 10,200 miles. Dexos and oil filter for $38 - $10 coupon so $28 bucks out the door in and out in an hour.


i just had my first oil and filter change at 7400 miles. they said i didnt need it because the computer was saying 28% left. but i made them them change it and rotate the tires(i got a little scared not changing the oil at 3000 lol). also had a coupon from the dealer for a free oil change, so that was nice!


----------



## Sir Fink (May 4, 2011)

Pennzoil Platinum for me.

Fink


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

budd said:


> i just had my first oil and filter change at 7400 miles. they said i didnt need it because the computer was saying 28% left. but i made them them change it and rotate the tires(i got a little scared not changing the oil at 3000 lol). also had a coupon from the dealer for a free oil change, so that was nice!


My other cars go about 20k miles between oil changes so even 7400 is nothing. When I did mine at 10200 ish miles the other day I had no worries. I only had to add a quart over those 10k miles.


----------



## Mrtovich (Jun 8, 2011)

David1 said:


> Just had my first oil change done at the dealer at 10,200 miles. Dexos and oil filter for $38 - $10 coupon so $28 bucks out the door in and out in an hour.


What dealer was that??

are you close to Cincy by any chance?

I paid $98 on Joseph chevrolet i'm taking my car to waltmart next time.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the TV has carried "Mr. Goodwrench" ads for $39 oil change with $10 rebate. Are they being shown in your area too?


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

I've used Pennzoil Ultra, Valvoline Synpower, and Mobil 1 AFE before this current fill of Mobil 1 Extended Performance. Yes, I know that the first three are not licensed by GM as Dexos, but I have no problems using them. I had bought them on sale for a previous vehicle and did not want to go through the hassle of returning them. Valvoline and Castrol play the "meets requirement" game for Dexos instead of paying the royalty. I don't see a problem using a name brand, quality synthetic oil whether or not it is Dexos licensed or not. If I used 7-11 oil and a cheap oil filter for 10k+ miles then had an engine problem, I'd be worried about GM denying the warranty. Now that being said, now that I've used up my non-Dexos oil, I'll be using only Dexos oil from here on out. BTW I get AC Delco filters from Rockauto for $5.30 plus shipping.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I agree, as long as the oil meets or exceeds dexos1 specifications, it should work fine. It's not like the engine's gonna say " That's not dexos1 certified!"


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm sticking with dexos1 oil due to the additional turbocharger protection it requires over and above GF-5 and API SN specifications. Long drain+turbo = potential for sludge or coked bearings with plain-Jane 5w-30. Either way, it's cheaper long-term to use dexos1 than to clean up sludge or replace a turbo.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

well for my 1st oil change i bought the oil and filter from o'reillys and yeah after taxes it came out to like 53$ but i went to walmart for the 2nd change and it was way cheaper. i think i paid 34$ total for that one. however the manual says to run dexos1 oil and so far its only full synthetic oils that meet the dexos1 requirement. I would much rather pay for conventional oil...


CHUV said:


> $50? I got a giant jug of Mobil 1 from o'rilley for $34. Plus a good filter for $8
> 
> Besides, if you change every 3000 then why even get dexos oil? Dexos is designed to go for at least 10000.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> I would much rather pay for conventional oil...


Yes coventional costs less but requires you change the oil at 3000 mi intervals. Compared to synthetic which can last safely over 10k miles.

Heres an example:
Say you drive 15k miles a year that's a minimum of 5 oil changes. For simplicity's sake we'll say $5 for a filter and $5 for a qt of you favorite conventional oil and you buy 5 qts per change. That is $30 per change which is $150 for the year

Or
Same scenario 15k mile year. That's one maybe 2 oil changes, we'll play it safe and say 2. I just use $10 a quart and $10 for filter designed to last 10k mi or more. That's $120 a year plus you've still got 5k miles left before the next change.

DISCLAIMER: prices used for for clean easy numbers you could pay more or less depending sales area and brand of oil and filters.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

It was hard for me to accept the idea that changing oil less often than every 3-4k miles was not going to harm my engine. I had been changing my oil that often for over 20 years. Thing is, both the oil and the engines have improved a great deal over all those years.

Starting with my '01 Miata which was my first new car, I gradually stretched out my oil change intervals, and also started using synthetic exclusively for added peace of mind. I plan on changing the oil twice a year on my Cruze, using the Dexos approved Mobil 1. I'm going with a Napa filter which is actually made by the same German company that produces the filter housing on the 1.4. That may still be a bit more often than necessary, but it's what I am comfortable with.

Changing oil every 3k is clearly too often, and is in my opinion, a waste of money, environmental resources, and your time. We used to have to change our spark plugs at least once per year (along with points, rotor, condenser, and maybe distributor cap) but those days are thankfully gone too.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, my first oil change was $10. I found a $20 rebate on the oil that was $22 at Wal-Mart, then the filter from the dealer was $8. My next oil change will be right around $30. $22 oil and $8 filter. Wally's for the oil, dealer for the filter.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Todays conventional oils are good for 7500 miles without any issue. 3k to 4k mile oil changes are waste of time, money, and national resources.


----------



## inspiruze (Jul 4, 2011)

Why use Dexos 1 certified oil? 
1. WARRANTY REQUIRES IT
2. All Dexos 1 oils are capable of running to the end of the OLM
3 Better resistance to coking and shearing from the heat of the turbo
4 Better resistance against sludge and varnish
5. WARRANTY

Dexos Certified Oils available everywhere
1. Pennzoil Platinum 5W-30
2. Pennzoil Ulta 5W-30
3. Mobil 1 5W-30
4. Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5W-30
5. ACDelco Synthetic Blend 5W-30
6. Petro Canada Supreme Synthetic 5W-30
7. Mobil 1 EP 5W-30
8. Lubri-Moly 5W-30

There are more, but these are the most common. that isn't to say that you can't use a high quality conventional oil, like PYB, GSGB, or Havoline DS, however I wouldn't. I would use oils meet GMs certification. If not for warranty, but so that the excellent OLM doesn't go to waste.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I found some AC Delco dexos 1oil at a AC Delco supplier for about $4 a quart and the filters for @$4 ea. I bought 10 quarts of oil and 2 filters for $53. Before I found this place I was paying $6 for the filter and 25 for 5 qts. at Walmart. I wish the filter would become more popular. The canister in my wife's 2.2 is still $ 7.50 at Advance unless I buy a oil change special(conventional oil and filter)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

David1 said:


> Todays conventional oils are good for 7500 miles without any issue. 3k to 4k mile oil changes are waste of time, money, and national resources.


That applies to everybody else, not the 1.4T in your and my Ecos. Those require dexos1 oil to maintain the powertrain warranty. That being said, Pennzoil's conventional 5w-30 is an excellent oil. Just that we can't use it...

Besides, $30 for an oil change every 7-10k miles is chump change compared to the cost of the car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...uh, check the 2012 GM literature, just about all GM vehicles now have OLM and _require_ *dexos1*™ _compliant_ *5W-30 *motor oil, even the Corvettes.

...*dexos1™* is _not_ just for our *1.4L turbocharged *engines, it's for _all_ GM products.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

for what it's worth, along with our recently aquired cruze, we have a 2004 monte carlo with 120k on it [and traded in a 2002 monte ss on the cruze that had a 130k on it], always changed the oil by the life monitor [and i'm a GM tech]. the 3k oil change days are gone, now that carb's and ill timed ignitions have gone the way of the dinosaur, oil lasts longer. due to more precise ignition events and way better fuel distribution, we don't have the problems of oil breakdown like we used to. from what i see, average oil life monitors will hit 0 at around 7500 miles [again, i say average], so for me, i say hit the local dealer when the monitor is close to 0, and spend the $30 or $40 to have the dealer do it. saves you time in the garage, and now you have records of maintenance should something go wrong.

just my two cents on the subject


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

What ticks me off about the Dexos oil requirements is that there are exactly 3 brands on that list I can actually find in the store (Advance, Autozone) - Mobil1, Pennzoil Platinum, and Quaker State Ultimate Durability. They list two blends that one would think was available, but alas no such luck. Why should I have to put in a full synthetic when a blend is good enough for the factory?

Why would these companies go through the trouble of certifying their oil only to not offer it for sale?


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Guess I am lucky. The dealership that I purchased my car from has a policy that if you buy a car from them, they will do oil changes at $9.99 including filter.

I know that this is a loss leader for them... but the salesman did point out that over the life of the car this could save a bit of money. It is a good way for them to make sales.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i use castrol syntec (synthetic) oil.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> What ticks me off about the Dexos oil requirements is that there are exactly 3 brands on that list I can actually find in the store (Advance, Autozone) - Mobil1, Pennzoil Platinum, and Quaker State Ultimate Durability. They list two blends that one would think was available, but alas no such luck. Why should I have to put in a full synthetic when a blend is good enough for the factory?
> 
> Why would these companies go through the trouble of certifying their oil only to not offer it for sale?


Have you checked out Wal-Mart? Quaker State UD is $21 there. Get that, get the filter from a dealer for $7, and for under $30 the oil/filter can be changed. Not too shabby considering the oil is good for 7-10k miles according to the computer and the few used oil analyses posted so far.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I just got the big jug of Mobil 1 EP for $22 at Walmart


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...was that a "sale" item, or a regular "stock" price?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...was that a "sale" item, or a regular "stock" price?


Sale. They had it marked as the same price as regular Mobil 1


----------



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

5W-30 Shell Pennzoil Platinum and Quaker State Ultimate Durability are currently NOT GM approved Dexos oils. Nowhere on their websites does it state they are GM Dexos approved. It only says it exceeds Dexos spec.-that is just their opinion, not GMs approval. Nowhere on their containers does it state they are approved, or even mention the word Dexos. They are on a two year old GM approval list, so maybe at one time they were approved, but not now.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have seen both the Pennzoil and Quaker State oils with the dexos1 label on them in some stores a couple weeks ago.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

6speed said:


> 5W-30 Shell Pennzoil Platinum and Quaker State Ultimate Durability are currently NOT GM approved Dexos oils. Nowhere on their websites does it state they are GM Dexos approved. It only says it exceeds Dexos spec.-that is just their opinion, not GMs approval. Nowhere on their containers does it state they are approved, or even mention the word Dexos. They are on a two year old GM approval list, so maybe at one time they were approved, but not now.


Then GM has to update their authorized list, unless they want folks to sue if they try to pull out of honoring their warranty.

[url]http://www.gmdexos.com/licensedbrands.html

[/URL]


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...notice also that that GM listing is from 2009 and is (obviously) "out-of-date".


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...notice also that that GM listing is from 2009 and is (obviously) "out-of-date".


They can't very well not honor the warranty if they're the ones putting out "out of date" information, now can they? Having a proprietary standard is a two-edged sword - If they want us to keep up, they had better as well.

If I got into that situation, I would be working the phones on up to and including Dan Akerson.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...notice also that that GM listing is from 2009 and is (obviously) "out-of-date".


Maybe it isn't out of date but dated 2009 based on the fact that since then no other oil companies have chosen to pay GM to list their products as "dexos approved"

Valvoline would be an example Valvoline and the GM dexos Specification


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wyre said:


> Guess I am lucky. The dealership that I purchased my car from has a policy that if you buy a car from them, they will do oil changes at $9.99 including filter.
> .


My dealer does this too (more like 20 USD). I see no reason to change my own oil anymore.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

David1 said:


> Todays conventional oils are good for 7500 miles without any issue. 3k to 4k mile oil changes are waste of time, money, and national resources.


You are so right. If I drove a cab and did stop and go all day, then the OLM would just tell me I was doing severe service and I would change sooner as oil life would be much less during severe service. Of course, driving is 30 minutes per trip, so I can get 11 K per the OLM.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

Walmart all the way they have the filter that most auto parts stores dont and they mobile1 dexos 5 quart for not more than 26$ should be able to change for less than a conventional at the jiffy lube


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

20126spdRS said:


> Walmart all the way they have the filter that most auto parts stores dont and they mobile1 dexos 5 quart for not more than 26$ should be able to change for less than a conventional at the jiffy lube



Also not all mobil1 is dexos!!!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

20126spdRS said:


> Also not all mobil1 is dexos!!!


Do you know which one(s) are not?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Do you know which one(s) are not?


The dexos Mobil 1 has the dexos logo on the front and comes in a grey 5 qt. jug


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

The Cruzes uses 5w30, "regular" grey label Mobil1 5w30 and Extended Performance gold label 5w30 are the only Dexos1 licensed Mobil1 products.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's [Valvoline] Ashland Oil's "partial" Comment; 

Quote
""Valvoline already meets all the requirements of the dexosTM2 specification with our SynPower MST 5W-30 . Valvoline began introducing oils meeting the dexosTM1 specification in October 2010

SN and ILSAC GF-5.
. GM is taking the unusual step of charging a very significant fee for licensing, an unwarranted cost increase to owners of GM vehicles. Valvoline has decided that we do not want to be a part of this." 


Valvoline and the GM dexos Specification

Rusty Wrench
aka DrVette


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Last night at Meijer.....


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

DrVette said:


> Here's [Valvoline] Ashland Oil's "partial" Comment;
> 
> Quote
> ""Valvoline already meets all the requirements of the dexosTM2 specification with our SynPower MST 5W-30 . Valvoline began introducing oils meeting the dexosTM1 specification in October 2010
> ...


Excellent post. Although I use a Dexos certified oil in my G6 I don't do it because of the licensing. It's simply because the oil I prefer just happens to be Dexos certified. I use the same oil in both cars.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Ive used Mobil1 and redline oils for years in everything I drive. I dont yet have a Dexos car, bu when I do it will get Mobil1 which just happens to be Dexos, Im not concerned.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

maven said:


> Ive used Mobil1 and redline oils for years in everything I drive. I dont yet have a Dexos car, bu when I do it will get Mobil1 which just happens to be Dexos, Im not concerned.


Same for me. I'm guessing Mobil 1 extended performance? I use amsoil in my transaxles.


----------



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

Meets or exceeds a specification does not mean it's approved or licensed.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I just found Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5W-30 Full Synthetic at Walmart for 20.57 5 quarts. 6 for filter $28. The oil jug does not have Any mention of Dexos on it but it is on the list of Dexos approved oils and has the GM609 specification(whatever that is) and I remember reading something about old bottles without the Dexos label. .


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Patman said:


> I just found Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5W-30 Full Synthetic at Walmart for 20.57 5 quarts. 6 for filter $28. The oil jug does not have Any mention of Dexos on it but it is on the list of Dexos approved oils and has the GM609 specification(whatever that is) and I remember reading something about old bottles without the Dexos label. .


And there's a $20 rebate available for QSUD at their website.


----------



## 100InchHammer (Mar 23, 2012)

FatKidsCruze said:


> AMSOIL 5W30
> All Dexos Certified
> Signature Series 10.15/qt
> XL Series 7.65/qt
> ...



If you read the Amsoil oil website, you would have found that they say..."Their oil meets Dexos additive specs." just as Valv, etc...all claim they have oil that meets the Dexos specs. If the manf hasn't licensed them as a Dexos cert. oil manf, then they are not. Use whatever oil you want in your engines but just remember that the manf goes through great lengths to design engines and spec requirements for servicing. Don't try to out think the manf. If you were saving 50% on an oil change I'd say it might be worth looking into.

REASON FOR NOT TRUSTING JUST ANY OIL MANF.

I own a 2006 Malibu SS with 168000 miles. My oil psi light has been coming on with a long dist drive (45 mi.) or high rpm 30 min drive. If I stop the car, let it sit and take back off I'm fine for another 30 mins. My oil returns are sludged up, I been using Kaufman Tire as my oil change garage, they sell a "semi-syn oil change for $26...recently they raised the price to the low $30's. The quality of their oil obviously is sub par and the savings of a few dollars per oil change is not worth having a sludged engine.

Remember some of our Cruzes are turbo engines, they need lubricants that meet specs that other engines don't need. Do yourself a favor and buy a Dexos cert oil...not an oil that partially meets Dexos specs. Have your oil retailer obtain a written document from their corporate HQ that their oil meets ALL Dexos specs for both additives and the base oil. Not an acceptable alternative...but within specs. It won't happen or it would be advertised that way.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

In regards to Amsoil, the OE and XL series didn't meet GM4718m specs for my Cobalt SS turbo. Only the Signature series did. 

Now Dexos is supposed to supercede 4718m but there is no way that's possible. 


I'd use signature series only due to turbo heat, especially if you're tuned.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

GM dealer will change for $34.95 and use the correct oil, GM filter, rotate tires and do 27 point safety inspection. or full synthetic for $49.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...but, is that "*full* synthetic" *dexos 1*™ certified?
> 
> I raise this question because at our last oil change, I specifically requested that "_*full *_synthetic" *dexos 1*™ be used, but the dealership just put in the _regular_ "_*blended *_synthetic" *dexos 1*™ without informing me. When I questioned the difference, their answer was: _"...GM does not have a *full* synthetic *dexos 1*™ (yet)..."
> _


If you ask for full synthetic at my dealer they will use Mobil 1.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...but, is that "*full* synthetic" *dexos 1*™ certified?
> 
> I raise this question because at our last oil change, I specifically requested that "_*full *_synthetic" *dexos 1*™ be used, but the dealership just put in the _regular_ "_*blended *_synthetic" *dexos 1*™ without informing me. When I questioned the difference, their answer was: _"...GM does not have a *full* synthetic *dexos 1*™ (yet)..."
> _


What?! My dealer has Mobile 1. It's required for the Corvettes.

Come to think of it, their reply was correct in a way. There isn't an AC Delco full synthetic oil.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Patman said:


> I just found Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5W-30 Full Synthetic at Walmart for 20.57 5 quarts. 6 for filter $28. The oil jug does not have Any mention of Dexos on it but it is on the list of Dexos approved oils and has the GM609 specification(whatever that is) and I remember reading something about old bottles without the Dexos label. .


I was at Walmart yesterday and the Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5w-30 has the Dexos label on it now. I was tempted to buy it to save $6 but got Mobil 1 instead. I know the QS will do just as well as M1 but can't get the "get what you pay for thing out of my head." Since this is my first engine with a turbo and I'll go about 8,000 miles on the oil, the $6 is insignificant.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

ems2158 said:


> I was at Walmart yesterday and the Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5w-30 has the Dexos label on it now. I was tempted to buy it to save $6 but got Mobil 1 instead. I know the QS will do just as well as M1 but can't get the "get what you pay for thing out of my head." Since this is my first engine with a turbo and I'll go about 8,000 miles on the oil, the $6 is insignificant.


QSUD on the shelf at my local walmart still doesn't have the dexos label. I did notice they now have 1qt Pennzoil Syn Blend with the label. They have had Mobil 1 and M1 EP with the label since I have owned my car.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

$


cruzeman said:


> :question:50 bucks!!!!!!!!!!?? I think i pay like 30 something for mobil 1 extended at walkmart for 5 quart jug


Walmart here has a 5qt jug of Mobile 1 EP (5w30) for $28.82 Wix filter for $8.45. CHeck around for better pricing.


----------

